# Hey all!



## sztandanga (Jul 8, 2018)

So my dad and I have always wanted to learn how to sail. We did a stupid thing by buying a beat up boat on Craigslist for almost free, but it needs some work. We've always been been this type of family, so this shouldn't be too hard, right? I'm an architect and my dad's a machinist, so we know a thing or two. We're pretty handy between reno work on the house or doing our own car maintenance, whether it's new drywall and electrical, or taking a 5 speed manual transmission apart. I just restored a 1980 Suzuki GS850 and my dad's latest hobby has been fixing up and reselling lawnmowers and other small engined things.

We come here for advice, musings, and to just shoot the ****.

Here's our boat, a Parker Dawson Poacher 21:
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=7752

It's a cat-ketch with two unstayed masts and wishbone booms. It has a veritcally retractable dagger/centerboard, which makes it pretty perfect trailerable day sailer for the shallow waters in the bay around here.

Some more information can also be found if you Google "Poacher 6.4." It was designed by two brothers in the UK, Willie and Angus Richardson. I found out that Angus was fairly involved in RC sailing and various forums. I tried reaching out for some information on the Poacher, but came to find out that he had unfortunately passed away.

If anybody has any information on the boat, please send it my way.

In the mean time, I might try to take the ASA 101 course to get my feet wet.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet! I hope you have fun working on your new project. You can learn a lot about a boat by making repairs. However, take a good long look at what really needs to be done to get her seaworthy. If you want to actually sail, you may be better off unloading this boat and finding one that is closer to ready to go. If you will enjoy doing lots of work on the boat (and what a cool boat), then go for it. Keep us up to date on how it goes.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

What a cool little boat! Have fun with it.


----------

